# new to this



## Seeker2000 (Aug 17, 2006)

hello, 
i'm not sure how to do this, but i'll give it a try. this forum looks interesting. i hope i learn more as i go. this is what drives me - learning. not interested in politics and bs. can't stand them. sorry if i do not sound pc, but that's not me. look forward to good conversation and knowledge.


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 17, 2006)

Greetings seeker, and welcome to MT!


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 17, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## Unsung Hero (Aug 17, 2006)

Hello and welcome, I'm new here too, but so far everyone's been pretty nice. I think you'll enjoy it here.


----------



## Kacey (Aug 17, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## kenpo0324 (Aug 17, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting! :wavey:


----------



## matt.m (Aug 17, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## Paul B (Aug 17, 2006)

Welcome to MT,Seeker!


----------



## jasonearle (Aug 17, 2006)

welcome Seeker!  I think you'll like it here.  lots of people willing to listen and help!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 17, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 17, 2006)

Welcome to MT! :wavey:  What kind of martial arts are you interested in?  You profile doesn't say too much about your background.

Hope you enjoy the forum.


----------



## Sarah (Aug 17, 2006)

*waves*


----------



## pstarr (Aug 17, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 17, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!!

Jeff


----------



## w.kaer (Aug 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT Seeker!


----------



## MJS (Aug 18, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!! 

Mike


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Aug 18, 2006)

welcome!

artyon: 

have a great time


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 18, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Are you currently training, or have you trained in the past? What are your interests? Hope you enjoy the board.


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 18, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Aug 18, 2006)

welcome!!!

B


----------



## Seeker2000 (Aug 21, 2006)

wow....thank you to everyone. i am a little overwhelmed. i consider myself just a student. i love all martial arts, but have done korean arts most of my life. tae kwon do, hapkido and mainly hwarang do. unfortunately the politics and un-professionalism have forced me to leave. i can not tolorate politics, ego and greed, so i keep to myself. i know it's kinda sad, but that's life. i am now and will always stay a student.
peace.


----------



## Lisa (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## Kanoy919 (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome!


----------

